# Where do you get all-season tires for your X-Trail?



## canabiz (Jul 7, 2010)

So I need to get 4 new all-season tires for my X-Trail. Size is 215/65/16. I have been getting estimates from various sources and here are the details...I use Goodyear TripleTred in most examples just to keep it consistent.

Gary's Automotive, a local garage in west-end Ottawa, wants $760 all in for a set of Goodyear TripleTred.

Costco Merivale in west-end Ottawa wants $600 all in for a set of Michelin that would last up to 130K

Ottawa Tires Direct has set of Goodyear TripleTred for $550 + installation.

Both Tirerack and Discount Tire Direct can ship a set of 4 Goodyear TripTred to UPS Store in Ogdensburg for $550 USD + installation after. Ogdensburg, NY is about 45 minutes from where I live.

Bill's Tire Center in Ogdensburg can install and mount 4 Bridgestone Insignia SE200 for $450 USD all in or 4 Firestone 380 for $420 USD all in. I read reviews on these 2 bad boys and they are average at best.

I am leaning towards Costco (it only takes 1 hour to do, from what I was told) at the moment because once you factor in the gas, exchange rate, time and border hassles to go to Ogdensburg, the savings aren't that substantial.

Your thoughts?


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

We are buying our Yokohama's from Sean at Ottawa tires direct. We told him we wanted a quiet ride as we still have the crappy duelers on our X right now. He suggested the Yokos.


----------

